# Who has info on the BIG subwoofers 15"+



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

I love bass. Like. Alot. 

I have had a mk2 with 3 12's, a 337 with two 12's, a 72 Bus with 2 12's, an S3 with 2 12's, and a cabrio with one 12. I love the sound of 12's, but it's just not the power I'm looking for with my next project. I've seen setups with 15's and it just really blows me away about the awesome sound that comes from them. Does anyone have first hand info on having a 15" or even bigger?

Right now I want a Kicker 15" L7









or Solo Baric 18"










I know there are other companies out there, but I wanted to get the overall opinion of others of different options. Or feel free to post up if you have heard either one of these before in person. 

Thanks!


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

re audio xxx 18 /thread


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

What about the difference between a Kicker 15" CVX and the Kicker 15" L7?

They have the same RMS/Peak numbers, and cost about the same too?


----------



## BoostedGLS0218 (Dec 10, 2011)

Ehhh on kickers. Not really all that special aside from that weird square **** they do. Re audio as mentioned would be a great choice. I'm more partial to sundown audio sa15 or higher but they seem more spl ish. Maybe that's what your looking for though


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

ive run 15" and 18" set ups for years. Ive used the old JL and the old round solobarics so my box sizes were never massive. The biggest issue is always space, but the reward to me has always been the low end I didnt get from 10's or 12's. The new square Kickers can be loud as hell, but never sounded good doing it. To me they were never musical.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Mr Roo said:


> ive run 15" and 18" set ups for years. Ive used the old JL and the old round solobarics so my box sizes were never massive. The biggest issue is always space, but the reward to me has always been the low end I didnt get from 10's or 12's. The new square Kickers can be loud as hell, but never sounded good doing it. To me they were never musical.




I guess I'm just naive/dumb? I've always loved kicker comp vr 12's and thought they give great sound. So you suggest the RE Audio as well?


----------



## queen_stick (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a 21" sub in my mk2 4-door golf. 

It's massive, and it's loud. However, a pair of good 12's in a properly tuned enclosure would be more crazy. 

here's the sub I have: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=292-2526&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=pla&utm_term={keyword}
The specs on that sub aren't' very impressive, which is why I say a couple of twelves could potentially hit harder. 

I built a box (my first attempt at making a "tuned" enclosure), which is tuned to 22hz (if my calculations are correct?). It hit's the lows pretty good  but if tuned up around 35hz, I think it would hit a lot harder. I did this a couple years ago, so I don't remember all the numbers, but I believe the box is 5.5 cubic feet, and just fits between the strut towers in the trunk. 

to be honest, I didn't go with the 21" for loudness. It's more of a novelty thing that sparks quite a bit of conversation. It looks pretty awesome sitting in the trunk! Every time I open it, everyone's jaws drop. haha! 

I can post some pics if you want.


----------



## 2.0TJett (Jun 3, 2012)

I love my alpine type R 15 Just 1 is all you need:thumbup:


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

queen_stick said:


> i have a 21" sub in my mk2 4-door golf.
> It's more of a novelty thing that sparks quite a bit of conversation. It looks pretty awesome sitting in the trunk! Every time i open it, everyone's jaws drop. Haha!
> 
> I can post some pics if you want.


yes yes yes!


----------



## Mr Roo (Aug 8, 2006)

i actually have heard some say the comps are better sounding than the l7's. Once kicker moved to the squares they went down hill to me. I havent heard one in person, but the forums rave about the sa audio subs. Just by the reviews, the sa 15 is really good.


----------



## dl_sledding (Feb 8, 2010)

Unless you have *LOTS* of room (which you don't, in anything VW other than a bus), stay away from Kicker. Look at JL Audio and Alpine for smaller box sizes (JL has dominated the efficient-in-a-small-box market for years). MTXs can do a good job as well (or, they make a 24", if you're so inclined, but it requires a 5.5 cubic foot box and 4000 watts!).

The very most important factor in a great sounding subwoofer install is a properly sized and built enclosure. The box mechanically supports, protects, and amplifies the woofer, and a box that is improperly sized can cause issues from poor performance to woofer destruction. Find someone local who really knows and understands the physics to box construction and sizing, and you will end up with something you will enjoy and will be proud of. Sealed boxes are typically smaller and will produce a tighter sound throughout the spectrum, while vented enclosures are tuned to resonate at a certain frequency and are larger in size and more temperamental: you can mess up with the port size, box size, port length, etc, and end up with a funny sounding (breathing) box with poor physics and lose the mechanical protection.

The second important piece is the amp. The biggest mistake that people make is to purchase a sub that can handle 100 watts and drive it with 50. Formula for disaster. The problem is from distortion: that small amp, in order to drive that big woofer with enough force to make you feel happy, will begin entering it's distortion level well before reaching your happy level. Distortion is a voice-coil killer. So, when you are making your subwoofer purchasing decision, be sure to remember that you have to get an amp large enough to drive the woofer properly. Don't skimp and tell yourself that you'll upgrade later: you'll blow it up before that time comes. I've seen this LOTS of times.

With big amps comes big power cable to the battery, an upgraded grounding system, and an alternator to keep up, so all these factors need to be kept in mind. Big subs are fun but they get expensive quickly. And can cost you even more in the long run if improperly installed.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

Mr Roo said:


> i actually have heard some say the comps are better sounding than the l7's. Once kicker moved to the squares they went down hill to me. I havent heard one in person, but the forums rave about the sa audio subs. Just by the reviews, the sa 15 is really good.


Yeah, I've had cheap ass Polk Audios, then got some Best Buy Rockford Fosgate Punches, then I got some Kicker Comp VR's, and THOSE have been my favorite thus far. They really pounded and sounded great, but I want some of that nasty deep bass. 



dl_sledding said:


> Unless you have *LOTS* of room (which you don't, in anything VW other than a bus), stay away from Kicker. Look at JL Audio and Alpine for smaller box sizes (JL has dominated the efficient-in-a-small-box market for years). MTXs can do a good job as well (or, they make a 24", if you're so inclined, but it requires a 5.5 cubic foot box and 4000 watts!).
> 
> The very most important factor in a great sounding subwoofer install is a properly sized and built enclosure. The box mechanically supports, protects, and amplifies the woofer, and a box that is improperly sized can cause issues from poor performance to woofer destruction. Find someone local who really knows and understands the physics to box construction and sizing, and you will end up with something you will enjoy and will be proud of. Sealed boxes are typically smaller and will produce a tighter sound throughout the spectrum, while vented enclosures are tuned to resonate at a certain frequency and are larger in size and more temperamental: you can mess up with the port size, box size, port length, etc, and end up with a funny sounding (breathing) box with poor physics and lose the mechanical protection.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. :thumbup: Like I said, I've had several vehicles with multiple subwoofers. I understand the principles of a box, correct gauge wiring, correct amp ratings (true power vs. bench test power), and subwoofer. I was just looking for people with first hand information with 15"+.


----------



## PDXGTi (May 19, 2004)

I ran two of these in my GTI and they sounded like poop. Granted they aren't competition subs and I had them in a pre-fabbed enclosure. I ran 1000w RMS to them which is way more than they are rated for. They were loud but that was about it. I've had way better luck running 2-12's. Now I'm building an enclusure for 3-8" Kicker comp vr's. We'll see how it turns out....


----------



## nicyousuckk (Jun 15, 2012)

First hand experiences with 15's ?

Basically the most perfect sized sub-bass driver in my opinion. Enough cone area to move a lot of air, without needing to cost an arm an a leg for exotic build materials/construction in order to achieve the cone rigidity needed for accurate reproduction of sound. 

Best 15 (overall) ?

Alpine type R. Best bang for buck in basically every conceivable way. I love the sound they are capable of making, and they are very robust.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2010)

Mr Roo said:


> i actually have heard some say the comps are better sounding than the l7's. Once kicker moved to the squares they went down hill to me. I havent heard one in person, but the forums rave about the sa audio subs. Just by the reviews, the sa 15 is really good.


for the money the BEST 15" you can get is the gratuitously overbuilt sundown audio sa-15 do some googling or youtubeing and you will see that this little 600W line of subs are capable of handling well over 1kwrms. 

if you really want your head blown off put a SINGLE sa-15 on a decent amp thats been proven to clamp rated power(this is performed with a ampmeter and voltmeter to give you actual rms and also gives you impedance or box rise). support it with some good electrical and put it in a sufficiently large box with lots of port area. 

the box is going to be the biggest factor in any subwoofer system. i can flex the piss out of my whole car with one 12 and ~700wrms before box rise and voltage drop. trust me sa-15 no one on here i doubt has ever heard of it but if you do ANY RESEARCH whatsoever you will see it is one overbuilt cost effective mother ****er. i got my sa-12 from soundsolutionsaudio.com and couldnt be happier.

if you really want to be satisfied do some research maybe 120A+ of alternator a good AGM battery hifonics brz1200.1d and a sundown audio sa-15 dual 2 ohm. id say that that setup in the right box would be overly righteous to your ears and by far the best output/$ spent. the hifonics brz will make rated though it may not be the cleanest power but to get a true 1200wrms that can be oscoped and found clean is going to cost atleast $300.

if youve always used prefab boxes building a proper box is another world. google torres box calc and design a nice box look at your net volume not gross as net is the actual chamber size. shoot for 14-18sqin. of port area per cubic foot of chamber this will yeild the most output the more the better but at a point it just becomes an extremely leaky sealed box
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EychR4ms-M4
check that out nobody elses **** is beat up and tested like sundown keeker and the alpine and the rockford dont do that and that was a 600w sub on 1500w free air. and it lold at it. the only good suggestion in this thread so far was the re xxx

also on a sidenote the skar vvx-15 obsidian audio oa-15 and sundown audio sa-15 were all designed by the awesome jacob of sundown audio they are all great subs performance wise i personally believe the sa series will take the most abuse but if your after nasty lows the skar vvx has a rather low fs and would do well in a low tuned box. skar however doesnt have the awesome customer service rapsheet that sundown has


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

Cort said:


> What about the difference between a Kicker 15" CVX and the Kicker 15" L7?
> 
> They have the same RMS/Peak numbers, and cost about the same too?



The difference is, you can buy a CVX at Walmart. You can't buy a Kicker L7 at Walmart. I'd recommend Fosgate T1 or T2 12"s. You'll enjoy the sound. I'm in the midst of doing 4 SA12's (Sundown Audio) in the back of a GTI at the moment. I had asked for a demo in a guys car that was just doing 2 SA12's and they put my T1's to shame....and they are half the price.


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

shackleford said:


> for the money the BEST 15" you can get is the gratuitously overbuilt sundown audio sa-15 do some googling or youtubeing and you will see that this little 600W line of subs are capable of handling well over 1kwrms.
> 
> if you really want your head blown off put a SINGLE sa-15 on a decent amp thats been proven to clamp rated power(this is performed with a ampmeter and voltmeter to give you actual rms and also gives you impedance or box rise). support it with some good electrical and put it in a sufficiently large box with lots of port area.
> 
> ...



basically this


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

So... You guys think this

http://store.soundsolutionsaudio.com/products/sundown-audio-sa-15-600w-sa-series.html

+

a legit 1000w bench tested class D mono amp @ 2 ohms? 

+

A bad ass ported box


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

Cort said:


> So... You guys think this
> 
> http://store.soundsolutionsaudio.com/products/sundown-audio-sa-15-600w-sa-series.html
> 
> ...


I think two of those will do more than 4 L7's will if the box is tuned correctly and your electrical is done right.


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

Cort said:


> So... You guys think this
> 
> http://store.soundsolutionsaudio.com/products/sundown-audio-sa-15-600w-sa-series.html


Review # 4 made me ****-giggle


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

AnthonyLawson said:


> I think two of those will do more than 4 L7's will if the box is tuned correctly and your electrical is done right.


I don't think I can get two of those in the trunk of a mk2.


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

Do it. Worry about your rattles and electric first though. 

I'd rather be broke from doing all of that right and having to save money for subs than do the subs with a cheap amp and poorly run electrical. That's just depressing.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

AnthonyLawson said:


> Do it. Worry about your rattles and electric first though.
> 
> I'd rather be broke from doing all of that right and having to save money for subs than do the subs with a cheap amp and poorly run electrical. That's just depressing.


LOL. I completely understand. 

Here's my last trunk set up.

Single 12" sub behind a false wall.


----------



## shackleford (Oct 27, 2010)

You can do it but keep in mind you can tune your box low but cabin gain may fudge u. My box is 30-33Hz and can play down to at least 24Hz with no sub sonic filter. However even though it'll play it the 40-55Hz range is still slot louder tho I think I may be losingmy low frequency spl to hatch flex


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

shackleford said:


> You can do it but keep in mind you can tune your box low but cabin gain may fudge u. My box is 30-33Hz and can play down to at least 24Hz with no sub sonic filter. However even though it'll play it the 40-55Hz range is still slot louder tho I think I may be losingmy low frequency spl to hatch flex


An old Nissan hatchback I had experienced this same problems with a couple MTX 7500 15"s....sometimes I got more air movement than sound. Three houses down it sounded great.


----------



## queen_stick (Jan 8, 2008)

Cort said:


> yes yes yes!



Will do... Will try to get some pics of it tonight.


----------



## bmwford94 (May 28, 2012)

I have a 15 inch Sony xplod in a homemade box it is powered by a 1600 watt amp. The sub can rattle the whole car and this is in the back of a 2003 jetta. The rear deck above the back dear has rattled loose, it has vibrated the passenger airbag cover off. It packs a punch


----------



## firedub03 (Nov 4, 2012)

Rockford fosgate t2 15 is a beast I have 2 t2 12's in my wife's car and they are ungodly loud . Pretty clean sound too . The alpine type r's are excellent for the money tho


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

shackleford said:


> for the money the BEST 15" you can get is the gratuitously overbuilt sundown audio sa-15 do some googling or youtubeing and you will see that this little 600W line of subs are capable of handling well over 1kwrms.
> 
> if you really want your head blown off put a SINGLE sa-15 on a decent amp thats been proven to clamp rated power(this is performed with a ampmeter and voltmeter to give you actual rms and also gives you impedance or box rise). support it with some good electrical and put it in a sufficiently large box with lots of port area.
> 
> ...


 I have read and hear of these subs a while ago, does it make smrt.  Sorry couldn't resist. I used to flex my doors with 2 10W6's hooked to my PPI A600, that the door ajar light would flicker on and off. You don't need huge set ups to have a good loud setup. 

I run roughly 225W to each 10W6, I say run as I still have this set up I have been switching in and out of my cars since 1996. 

WHat you really have to ask yourself is what do you want out of your system A one note wonder SPL Monster, a quality but SPLQ set up, or straight SQ system? Also SQ is really kind of subjective too. What sounds good to you may sound not so good to others.


----------



## queen_stick (Jan 8, 2008)

queen_stick said:


> Will do... Will try to get some pics of it tonight.


 here's the 21, that's a 6inch port: 



















and here's the current state of the golf. A guy lost control of his 2008 Dodge Ram, slid into my lane and hit me head on (this was on Tuesday). I finished repainting the car 5 weeks ago, after a year of prep work. Welded in new rear quarters, shaved emblems, rear wiper, antenna, door moldings, and etc...


----------



## AnthonyLawson (Sep 9, 2011)

that makes me sad


----------



## queen_stick (Jan 8, 2008)

AnthonyLawson said:


> that makes me sad


 
yep. also makes me rethink ever doing another restoration. That's A LOT of my time gone straight down the tubes because of one a$$hole. A years worth of weekends and evenings wiped out in less than a second...


----------

